# advice on first bow



## Hoythunter (Aug 2, 2011)

any advice on a "first bow"? something thats not gonna cost me my first born kid, but still be able to do the job? do you look for new or used?


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

When I first started bowhunting I bought used. I got my setup, including a half dozen arrows and a case, for $300. It was about 3 years old and still works great. I use it as a backup or for friends to shoot. If you look new, be prepared for sticker shock. You can spend well over a grand without blinking an eye. Check the classifieds on texasbowhunter.com Really good group of guys over there. Welcome to your new addiction!!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

go with used or a cheap one from a box store. shoot it and make sure its something you enjoy doing. after you decide if you like it enough to hunt with it you will find yourself buying a better and more expensive bow (think faster, more quiet, and more accurate). i started with a cheap combo from gander mountain years ago. i found it extremely fun to shoot so i knew i would need to buy a better bow (from a real archery shop). i then had a back up bow or one my friends could shoot if we were just messing around. this past year i tried to shoot my backup bow when my good bow had to go in for work but i couldnt hit the broad side of the barn. it will soon be given to someone that wants to get into archery as i have no confidence or use for it. my good bow now will move to my back up bow and i will purchase another.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

There are not brands that I know of to stay away from or those that are head and shoulders above the rest. Think of it like Chevy, Ford, and Dodge, it's just a matter of opinion and what suits you.

If you go to a big box store; Gander, Bass Pro, and you know what you want, what size you are, etc....hey, no problem. But, sometimes the guys working at those stores, try there best, but just don't know what they are doing. I would go to a regular shop and get expert help. To me, it's worth a couple of extra bucks. Best of luck.


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Chunky said:


> There are not brands that I know of to stay away from or those that are head and shoulders above the rest. Think of it like Chevy, Ford, and Dodge, it's just a matter of opinion and what suits you.
> 
> If you go to a big box store; Gander, Bass Pro, and you know what you want, what size you are, etc....hey, no problem. But, sometimes the guys working at those stores, try there best, but just don't know what they are doing. I would go to a regular shop and get expert help. To me, it's worth a couple of extra bucks. Best of luck.


This. I would definitely go to a real bow shop over a big box store. Get fit by someone who knows what they're doing. Also, most shops have a few used bows for sale. If they don't have anything you like at least you know you're fit correctly and know what to look for used. You can pay the shop back by buying the several hundred dollars worth of accessories that you'll undoubtedly buy once you're hooked!

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbrown85 (Mar 14, 2014)

X2 on the bow shop. They can set you up in a affordable bow but still outfit it to meet your needs. As far as brands go thats all personal preferance IMO. Each big name bow company has an entry, mid level, and pricey bow to meet consumer demands. If it was me I would go with a bowtech assasin. Pretty good starter bow and wont break the bank. Hope this helps


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

The best advice I have for new bowhunters, that don't plan to hunt over a feeder, it's never to early to start scouting.


----------



## flat185 (Jul 6, 2009)

I would definitely go to a shop and talk with them first as stated above. 

Even if you don't buy a new bow from them they should give you some answers you will need to know. 

As far as new vs used. Find a bow that shoots right for you. If it happens to be a new higher priced one so be it.


----------



## Rancher86 (Nov 15, 2012)

I started bowhunting this past fall, bought a "hoyt charger." Good entry level bow and so far I'm 4/4 with it (2 pigs, 2 culls). Shoots lights out. I think I bought it for $700 or so as a package deal, out of a local bow shop. They set u up right, and know their stuff vs. Academy.... Just a thought... for me though, it has proven to be an excellent entry level bow (70lb draw weight, plenty of adjustments for length of pull) and it surprised me how well it would shoot. Did just as well as some of my buddies high dollar rigs.
Just don't forget to get it Paper-tuned. This is a must in my book and will ensure your arrow flies straight and true


----------

